# My brand new Tetra Whisper is loud..



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Just bought a brand new Tetra Whisper, and its chugging away more than my old 10-gallon filter!

It said all you hve to do to install is connect the intake, plop it on the back and plug it in, which is what I did, but its really loud. 

Any way to make it quiter? I'm gonna try unplugging it and messing around and see if I can get it good.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Which model is it? 

I know it's kind of obvious but maybe just try taking a little cup of water and topping off the filter on the inside?


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Tetra Whisper ex30

I dumped a jug of water into it but it just went out the spout area, so priming isnt the reason


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay. 

Just did a quick google search and apparently it's infamous for being loud, especially given the name.

However, apparently after a week or two it'll quiet down. (I remember my Tetra Whisper PF10s being like that too).

So hopefully it will quiet down for you!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

definitely give it a chance to break in! it should go away soon!


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Hopefully it does, now looking at the reviews half the people are saying its ridiculously noisy (+ me!) and the other half are saying its really quiet! If its still this loud by next weekend I'm returning it :l


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sure it'll go away for you, maybe it's just air in there that needs time to get out or something... I'm no expert on filter, but I know that's how it is for canister filters at least. I know it's not a canister, but maybe the same thing sort of applies?


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I can only hope.. my tanks in my bedroom so I definetley cant have it that loud, I'll be turning it off at night though, hope it doesnt mess with my cycle too much


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> I can only hope.. my tanks in my bedroom so I definetley cant have it that loud, I'll be turning it off at night though, hope it doesnt mess with my cycle too much


You can not turn off your HOB filter over night or any filter over night because most of the aerobic bacteria(good bacteria) will die over night and the anaerobic bacteria(bad bacteria) will take over. I have never use a Tetra HOB filter before but the AquaClear HOB filters are very quiet so are the Marineland Emperor bio-wheel HOB fliters.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Gah, well I just put the new filter in today so Ill just let it sit for a few days, I have family coming and my cousins gonna be in my room.. I'm sure he wants to hear it all night.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a couple of Whisper filters, and I don't really care for them. I would return the one you have and get something else, like an AC.


----------

